# Searchin' for Convicts at Nassau Sound..1/1/08



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

From my buddy BNZ...

I went Sheephead fishing again today, can't you tell??? 











I did hook up with Railroader, barty b, allaroundfishin, and Joe/GA and we got out to fish Nassau Sound before the winds picked up. Started Railroader started out the morning by hooking into a number of puffer fish. I think barty was next with a little trigger. Things were looking pretty slow and so the guys paddled on to another spot when I notice live2kingfish fishing on the pier hook up with a nice sheepie so I stay put. 

As I'm there fishing this spot I notice the guys on the pier are hauling in some really nice sized trout and since this was my last day fishing for another four months or so I hook on a mud minnow and cast it out to soak while I'm trying to hook a sheepie. After fifteen minutes or so I notice the rod with the mud minnow getting hit and as I'm reaching for it the drag takes off screaming. Whatever it was a very big fish. I figure either a shark or a ray but I am unable to land it cause it took off around a piling and broke my leader off (20# fluoro) about four feet up.   

I rerig that pole and throw out another mud minnow. In a few moments I"ve got my drag screaming again although this one isn't as big and I land the nice 27 1/2"er seen above. After that I catch a few more rat reds while I'm focusing on sheepshead fishing.







I end up with a few of these guys also...










We finally take a short break up on the beach after the tide turns and just as weather.com predicted the wind picks up to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph around 11:00. The guys decide to get out of the wind and paddle up the creek to a spot out of it, but before we go we hit the pilings one last time where I finally hook up with this one...










Back up in the creek, barty b lands this nice flounder...










Ended up being a nice day for my last day of fishing for a few months. It was good to hook up with Joe?GA again and finally meet barty b, allaroundfishin, and live2kingfish. Always good to catch up with Railroader too.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

We kicked off the new year in grand fashion, heading out despite the weather reports, and various people saying we were crazy...It was a Sheephead mission, but when the Convicts didn't really co-operate, we were flexible enough to switch gears, and squeeze out a few fish...

The Early Morn...










Yaks on the pilings..










My first fish of '08...










And three more like him, plus a Toadfish, was all I had up until break time...










Here's Bill with his Sheephead among the pilings...










Once we got blown out of the Sound, we headed up into a small creek, and I found this guy, for my first REAL fish of '08...










Bill and I were "wired for sound" today with a couple of marine radios. He calls me and asks if I can come help him. No further transmission... Thinking he was in some kind of trouble, I put the Revo in high gear, and fly to a buddy's aid....

When I get there, he hands me his camera, and hefts that nice Redfish, that he was hiding on the off side of his Yak...

This morning, it would have been easy to stay home, nursing a hangover, and getting ready for bowl games...But the SSC was up early, ready for action, and gittin 'er done at Nassau Sound. 

No better way to start the New Year...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Way to start the new year guys! :fishing:
Outstanding report! Great catchin'. Looks like a good time had by all!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice Pix*

Looks fairly warm down there. Good job tracking down those "Convicts"! It can only get better w/ the switch of the years.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

They covered it pretty good. My first fish of the day was a Puffer as well. The moved around and got a short Sheepie around 11 or so inches. The some BSB and another puffer. 

After we desided it was time to go home I was not done. I had to fish till sun down Its the right thing to do sun up to sun down on The first day of the new year. SO to Jekyll it was fished the pier at first managed a few more short sheepies. Then desided to hit my trout hole. That was the ticket. 

The trout where hungry for gulp. Gulb only switched baits just to see if they would hit it. Gulp shrimp, swimmin mullet, pogie they ate it all in and color. Tried other brands and nothing. 

Caught about 30 or 40 of these guys 

















Then seen this HUGE FLOUNDER bad pic but he was every bit of 24" just could not get him to eat. After dragging a jig infront of him 100 times he got pissed and took off. 









SUNSET


----------

